# Make a spinning wheel from cardboard



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

http://rabbitgeek.com/charka.html

You do not need to be a woodworker




to make a spinning wheel!

In fact the toughest thing you may need to do is wield a pair of scissors!

This page is a collection of some of the most ingenious wheel plans that I have come across, and a homage/tribute to their inventors/makers. I haven't tried everything myself, but since their creators are happily spinning yarn on their spinners, that speaks for itself!

It is also a work in progress, and if you find a page that should be added here, please let me know at kero1au at lycos dot com. Thank you.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yep, he posted that here when he did it. Isn't it nice to have such interesting and talented people in our midst? Franco ROCKS!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi Caroline!

Everyone should check out this website 

Spinning Down Under
(formerly Carolines Books n Crafty Bits)
http://kero1au.tripod.com/

Lots of great lowcost and DIY fiber projects and tools.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------

